# Wal-Mart "Pure Balance" Grain Free



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Though I'm glad that Wal-Mart is somewhat stepping up it's quality, I am skeptical and cautious. I've been advocating that people feed a good quality grain free food if they aren't comfortable with the idea of raw; but now that WM came out with their own grain free I don't know what to tell people when they ask about it! It's through their newer line called "Pure Balance." I honestly am not a fan of the WM corporation as a whole; but that aside I wondered if anyone had any reviews or insight on the ingredients. I tried doing a little looking online and it appears that Wal-Mart now carries a few different grain-free foods too.; including Natural Life and Rachel Ray which have a grain free variety. Though I'm glad that the "trend" of grain free food is spreading I am wary of just how the ingredients are being compromised by some of these lower end companies. Any thoughts?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been thinking the same thing! I have noticed a lot of commercials lately with dog food companies saying it is grain free and that the first ingredients is meat. It is dog food companies that I would never trust but it has me wondering if dog food companies are changing or just finding a way to make really cheap grain free food. 

I am not sure I would ever trust any food sold at Wal Mart but it gives me hope that people that usually buy their dogs food at Wal Mart and such may start feeding their dogs a little better even if it just means buying a grain free dog food. I even saw a commercial for Science Diet that is promoting it is a healthy grain free food. I do not believe it for a moment but perhaps it is better than what they used to make.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I've actually have been feeding their limited ingredient Pure Balance. There is no pet stores around here, no trailer supply, nothing. I was panicking when I first moved here, not know what to feed the dogs. I saw the Pure Balance and I liked the ingredients. The dogs have all been on it for 4 months and are doing great. Small, firm poops, no tear staining on Gonzo who is allergic to just about everything, no upset stomach for Billy. So, I'm at least content with the food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I honestly hadn't noticed that WalMart had a line called "Pure Balance." I never look at their dog foods


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't rely on what the front of the bag says! They are allowed to advertised anything they want on the front!! The key is to read the ingrediants. They are mandated to list exactly what's in the bag. Walmart wants to keep up with the Jones, so they decided to get on the bandwagon. Lol


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I honestly hadn't noticed that WalMart had a line called "Pure Balance." I never look at their dog foods


Me neither. Nor cat food for that matter


----------

